

Jinora – Public channels for Slack teams - captn3m0
https://github.com/sdslabs/jinora

======
captn3m0
Jinora was made when we wanted to establish a quick chat-as-feedback so that
our users could communicate our problems much more easily.

We adore slack, and this helped us reduce support emails, as we can solve
issues more quickly and easily. Have a chat with our entire team at
[https://chat.sdslabs.co](https://chat.sdslabs.co) to test it out.

